# Are you searching for a job?



## sneha123 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hello sir,,,,sneha here,,,I like this site,,,,,,I find a new job,,,I think you help me and suggest my post,,,,,,,,,thanks for nice informations in this site,,,,,,,,,


----------



## pencilpusher (May 12, 2011)

Where do they click?

cheers


----------



## jcljones (Jul 22, 2011)

*lots of jobs*

there are lots of jobs around Australia. I have been here for 3 months and have worked 4 jobs. I worked on a chicken farm, picked oranges, harvested lettuce and now I'm washing cars in Cairns.


----------



## pencilpusher (May 12, 2011)

Hello JC

great news...also a very nice blog.

cheers


----------



## ellelebelle (Nov 26, 2011)

Congrats are in order!

When do you start?


----------



## davidcp82 (Mar 5, 2013)

hoo good for you how did u find it???


----------

